# jbl gt5-15 with 10.42 ft^3



## senate (Jun 23, 2009)

Just had some mdf pieces and a sub laying around from a previous build that didn't materialize. The mdf pieces alone give me a total of 10.42 ft^3. The sub is a jbl gt5-15 ( LINK ) I want to try and build a home theater sub out of this. I played around with it in WinISD and I like how it looks ported tuned to 25hz, but I admit i'm a newbie. Couple of questions if you guys don't mind answering. Should I even bother considering that it's a Car sub ? WinISD recommends sealed/4th, considering that, could a ported application NOT sound like trash ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

senate said:


> Just had some mdf pieces and a sub laying around from a previous build that didn't materialize. The mdf pieces alone give me a total of 10.42 ft^3. The sub is a jbl gt5-15 ( LINK ) I want to try and build a home theater sub out of this. I played around with it in WinISD and I like how it looks ported tuned to 25hz, but I admit i'm a newbie. Couple of questions if you guys don't mind answering. Should I even bother considering that it's a Car sub ? WinISD recommends sealed/4th, considering that, could a ported application NOT sound like trash ?


I'm sure you could make a ported box sound just fine. Try using UniBox instead of WinISD.


----------



## senate (Jun 23, 2009)

this what I came up with if anyone is interested.


----------



## bass lover (May 2, 2011)

hows it sound.Does the specs call for that big of a box?


----------



## senate (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't follow any specs aside from just plotting it in Winisd beta. I am pleasantly surprised by it ! The sealed box (2 ft^3) it was in before never had this much impact. Not sure how to explain it. On material that gets low into the 20s this enclosure rumbles. Never had this detail in music be revealed before so some music tracks sound better to me . Bracing this enclosure was also fun.   :laugh:


----------

